# Rsoc Show Venue Change



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

RSOC SHOW VENUE CHANGE



Due to Bangor Council double booking the McKee Clock Arena the show will now be held this Sat at the Castle Grounds Bangor opposite the Railway Station.
All Fords and cars of interest welcome.
Cars need to be in before 11 o'clock.
£5 entry fee with all proceeds to charity.
Usual trophies and prizes will be awarded.

Hope to see you all there.

Cheers Sean............


----------

